# First Fish Of The Season



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Got and early start Fri. was on the water right at dark and after a few hours heres the results. Most were sm.( still a little early) The biggest was 17". Would have stayed longer but the fog started rollin across the water making it hard to see fish, plus didn't want to have make the trip back tot he ramp in a heavy fog.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice haul! Are you in AL or FL.?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

AL


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice job! That pic beats any I've ever had after spending 8-9 hrs out on the water. One of those guys looks like its got some size to it too! Only questino I might have is, were they caught around the river mouths or still around the pass coming into the bays? I'm waaayyy east of you, so I'm not a threat. Hope dinner was good!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

River/Bayous Note the dark Color


----------

